# My Finds from Amish Country



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Last Sat I went to Berlin, Oh with my best friend and daughter. We hit a couple shops, spent more money then I had and had a nice brunch.

Amber asked for this panel, it came with a pattern to make a twin size quilt. They had 2 panels left so I bought both of them. The other fabrics required for the quilt were no where to be seen, but I figured I can find something down the road.









My mom loves cougars so I bought this pattern for a wall hanging. The fabric does not come with it, so it could be interesting to try and match shades!









This panel was so cute I just could not leave it sit, I got the last one!!:dance: My very first swap was the "Snowflake" swap some of those block might end up in this quilt!









And last, the reason I went shopping. A friend at work is having her first grandDAUGHTER mid Feb, the other are boys. She is SOOOOOOOO excited, so I wanted to get fabric for a quilt. I know the colors are "bright" for a baby quilt, but I think the will fit for a little girl. I'm thinking of using some of the flannel blocks from the "Baby" swap of 2008 for the back. I haven't decided on a pattern, but I found an applique technique I want to try, so some of the squares will be plain.









The applique technique is for perfect circles, but I thought it might work for hearts and other shapes too. You draw your shape onto lightweight interfaceing, pin it to the right side of the fabric. Sew on your drawn line, and cut out shape 3/16" from the stitching. Pull interfacing away from fabric and cut a slit in it, Pull your fabric through and smooth seams with a blunt object. No edges to turn, even I should be able to do this!!!!!

Sorry to ramble on
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nice finds, looks like someone is going to be having some fun!


----------

